# My girl! <3 Name suggestions?!



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is my beautiful girl that I am counting the sleeps (27!) till she can come home.
I have a couple of name ideas but nothing is seeming quite right for her, wondered if anyone would like to suggest any that spring to mind?
thanks x


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm horrible with names, but just had to say that she looks beautiful! :love5:


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

First name that came to mind when i saw her was Ellie  so cute!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

hee hee, i'm on a roll now with this picture adding thing! Here she is last week at 5 weeks, she looks almost greyish here i'd say but both of her parents are blonde!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

First name that sprang to my mind was Piper. X


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

What kind of names do you like? People names? Names based on appearance? Cutesy/funny names? I like the sound of Rosie: it was one of the names I considered for Florrie.


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> What kind of names do you like? People names? Names based on appearance? Cutesy/funny names? I like the sound of Rosie: it was one of the names I considered for Florrie.


I second the name Rosie!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hhhmmm layla or sasha


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

My mom says Roxy( roxi/ roxie ) or Bambi  just tryin to help


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

so cute, i'm terrible with names but she is adorable. I know your anticipation about waiting for a puppy to come home.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Yay! You did it!
She is beautiful! As far as names go, I like:
Lola, Evelyn, Ari_(pronounced - Are-Ee)_, Mia, Amore_(means Love in Italian)_, Willow, Rayne_(pronounced rain)_, Sophie, Nora, Wyn_(pronounced - when)_, Ember, Harlow, Roma, Zarah, and Peaches lol thats all I could come up with


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks all, it's so tricky to choose! I might hav to put all the names in a hat at this rate!

I can't look back to see who asked which type of names I like but I like any really, I don't have any set ideas on if she should have a people name or anything like that, just want to her something & think yeeeeeeeah that suits her!  x


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I think she looks like a Willow which I suggested but I know you gotta go with your gut and what fits. Sometimes even a name you love just doesnt suit them, you will know when you find the right name  Keep saying the anmes out loud, that helps too


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I would wait until she is home and you get to know her. We went through a couple different names before we found the right name to fit Jaxx's personality.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's Mummy (Aug 9, 2013)

i love Florrie a lot. Thats my favourite. she also looks like one from a litter of one of my mums chi's called Maggie. she was beautiful as well. But Florrie is just too cute


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

BTW: does the person who chooses the winning name get to keep her? :laughing8:


----------



## dragonzodiac (Aug 9, 2013)

She looks so beautiful! She's has that noble look to her. My first thought was Freya; I also like Layla.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I like Lily  or Indy!


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

The first name that came to mind because of her coloring... is "Willow" It's one of my favorite names, but I have never had a chi that it "fit" well with. lol She's to cute!!!


----------



## Matilda's Mummy (Aug 9, 2013)

My mum has a few chihuahua as she breeds them and her girls names are Tallulah darcie Millie and Daphne. All gorgeous names  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> BTW: does the person who chooses the winning name get to keep her? :laughing8:



No way! I've waited such a long time & still got 26 more sleeps to go, she's mine all mine  x


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Random I know but does anyone else think with the white colouring around her nose it looks almost star shaped? 
It's making me think I should maybe look into star related names but might be a little silly if no-one else can see it, lol x


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Stella? Estella?


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Stella? Estella?


 Can you see it though? I just asked my husband & he looked at me like I'm mad


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Got to call her something, though, girl!  What would he prefer - Trixie? Spot?


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Got to call her something, though, girl!  What would he prefer - Trixie? Spot?


 :laughing3:
I meant can you see the star shape? That's what my hubby was looking at me like I was mad for, hee hee. He is mostly indifferent on the naming sitch, lol


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Ah, I SEE! It's late: I have a baby chihuahua crying in her crate and I'm trying to ignore her, so I'm only reading with half my brain properly engaged. You have all of this to come...bet you can't wait (and I'm not being sarcastic - I bet you can't).


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Ah, I SEE! It's late: I have a baby chihuahua crying in her crate and I'm trying to ignore her, so I'm only reading with half my brain properly engaged. You have all of this to come...bet you can't wait (and I'm not being sarcastic - I bet you can't).


Im in the exact same situation! Its coming up to bed time and ive just placed winston in his crate to calm him down before we both head up to bed! The things we do lol!

Whatever you choose to name your pup, she is absolutely gorgeous! Seeing as shes grey, how about the name sky?


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Ah, I SEE! It's late: I have a baby chihuahua crying in her crate and I'm trying to ignore her, so I'm only reading with half my brain properly engaged. You have all of this to come...bet you can't wait (and I'm not being sarcastic - I bet you can't).



Awwwww bless!
I can't wait! (26 sleeps!) & I'm still laughing, can you see the star shape or not?! I won't be offended if not......was just a thought!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Winstonsmum said:


> Im in the exact same situation! Its coming up to bed time and ive just placed winston in his crate to calm him down before we both head up to bed! The things we do lol!
> 
> Whatever you choose to name your pup, she is absolutely gorgeous! Seeing as shes grey, how about the name sky?


 Right ok, no-one can see the star shape, lol! Will she stay grey though? The lady is convinced she will be blonde as mum & dad are but I new to the world of chihuahuas so to a clue how their coats may or may not change?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, star shape not obvious in the pics. But she's a little star anyway!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarahchibird said:


> Right ok, no-one can see the star shape, lol! Will she stay grey though? The lady is convinced she will be blonde as mum & dad are but I new to the world of chihuahuas so to a clue how their coats may or may not change?


Hmm its hard to tell! My little man was completely cream when i first saw him, now he has ginger ears and ginger legs but his mum is pure ginger so thats what i was expecting! They change so much as they grow older sometimes


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Winstonsmum said:


> Hmm its hard to tell! My little man was completely cream when i first saw him, now he has ginger ears and ginger legs but his mum is pure ginger so thats what i was expecting! They change so much as they grow older sometimes


That's interesting. Flossie is cream, but if you look closely, you can see a very, very light ginger pattern in her coat. It's almost apricot colour. I was wondering if it might darken - it'll be intriguing to see.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> That's interesting. Flossie is cream, but if you look closely, you can see a very, very light ginger pattern in her coat. It's almost apricot colour. I was wondering if it might darken - it'll be intriguing to see.


I think its all part of the fun  my boy is losing his cream colouring and getting pretty orange lately lol i only really noticed it the other day when he was in the sun! I think hes going to end up ginger with a cream chest


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

She is super cute and looks like an ewok!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She won't stay that colour. Her base colour will most likely darken to some shade of cream/fawn/gold, and as she is longhaired, even if she keeps that amount of sabling it will be less apparent as her coat comes in. (She could lose the sabling almost completely or she could get more, although if the parents weren't heavily ticked then she is unlikely to be)
I think she will keep her black mask as it looks fairly solid, and my guess is that the white markings on her muzzle will spread a little. It is so much fun watching them change as they grow up.
She looks like a Pandora to me.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What a cutie patootie! Congrats! 

How about Misha or Molly?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

LittlePixie said:


> Yay! You did it!
> She is beautiful! As far as names go, I like:
> Lola, Evelyn, Ari_(pronounced - Are-Ee)_, Mia, Amore_(means Love in Italian)_, Willow, Rayne_(pronounced rain)_, Sophie, Nora, Wyn_(pronounced - when)_, Ember, Harlow, Roma, Zarah, and Peaches lol thats all I could come up with


Yeah, Evelyn is a good name.....I like it!!!:laughing5:


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Evelyn is also my daughters name  I love it too!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

25 more sleeps! (sorry!)
It is strange to think she is going to really change her colourings, I'd never heard of it before but I suppose it's a little like Dalmations being born without spots?!
I can tell from the pictures that the lady sent me this week she is already much lighter than us meeting her just a week ago! Slightly worried she's going to be completely different by the time we get to bring her home!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Sarahchibird said:


> 25 more sleeps! (sorry!)
> It is strange to think she is going to really change her colourings, I'd never heard of it before but I suppose it's a little like Dalmations being born without spots?!
> I can tell from the pictures that the lady sent me this week she is already much lighter than us meeting her just a week ago! Slightly worried she's going to be completely different by the time we get to bring her home!


You won't care a bit - she'll be gorgeous to you whatever her colour. I remember when my daughter was a baby I never wanted her to change, but in fact every stage was better than the last. I find that I'm feeling the same thing about my chis - every developmental stage is precious.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Im pretty sure with her type of coloring, which im thinking shes a sable that she will change a whole lot by the time you get her. Sables are known for changing color. She will look different by the time you get her and she will continue to change as she grows


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarahchibird said:


> Right ok, no-one can see the star shape, lol! Will she stay grey though? The lady is convinced she will be blonde as mum & dad are but I new to the world of chihuahuas so to a clue how their coats may or may not change?


Yes she most likely will end up cream like her mum and dad, a lot of the lighter colours start off with that sabelling and lighten up


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

flowersnsunshine said:


> I second the name Rosie!


Me too! Rosie!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Do lighter colours darken? My Flossie is white, but I can see a very pale ginger pattern in her coat. She seems to be changing colour, but I'm not sure if it's my imagination (she's about 11 weeks).


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

SarahJG said:


> Do lighter colours darken? My Flossie is white, but I can see a very pale ginger pattern in her coat. She seems to be changing colour, but I'm not sure if it's my imagination (she's about 11 weeks).


Yes lighter colours can go darker...not many stay totally white and normally end up cream or with some cream markings


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Buttons was pure white and is now dark cream with a white underside. He's very much darker


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

She could be purple with pink polka dots & I wouldn't care! (that would actually be pretty cool!  She's a total sweetheart however she turns out, I just hope she saves most of her changing till she comes home then I get to see it all first hand!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, she is officially Roxy! (only name both me & hubby agreed on! bonus is it totally suits her! 
Thanks all xx


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Shame there isn't a Facebook-style 'like' button: I'd be hitting it now. Can't wait to hear that Roxy's home - your excitement is contagious!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She looks like a Amy or Amee, she is so little and precious, oh there ya go Precious!


----------

